# New Himalayan Kitten



## Valerie (May 30, 2011)

I will be getting a Himalayan Kitten in a couple of weeks. Any important kitten tips or advice that I should be aware of?


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 
Don't use clumping litter. Watch the cords on electrical devices. Get some toys.
Enjoy! Please post a picture when you get the kitten.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I would suggest starting the kitten out on an excellent wet food, also as the previous poster stated, use a litter like Swheat or World's Best  I would also suggest getting a tree, because that will prevent the kitten from learning to use your furniture as a scratching post  Good luck!! I have a 10 month old kitten, he's a blue-bicolor non-standard munchkin, and he's been a ball full of love and fun! You'll be a great new mommy


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello and Welcome to the Cat Forum!
When you bring the new kitten home, let her have a bit
of 'getting used to everything' time. Give her a little bit of food and water
then put her up on the couch on a blanket and let her have a little nap


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Congrats on the new kitten. I never have kittens so I would listen to people here.  Maybe Harness train the kitten too since it best to start out young. 

I would like to see pictures too.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to you and your new kitty! Himys, with their long coats, require regular grooming to keep their coats in top condition. Grooming refers to combing them out and getting baths (either by you at home or at a groomer's). If you have any questions just PM me


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Get your little kitty used to being brushed and you shouldn't have any problems. In most cases, she'll only need a bath or to see a professional groomer if she gets into something, has matts you can't get out yourself, or has skin issues.

Lucky for me, Gigi likes being brushed.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

*1.* Buy lots of toys, but remember that kitty will most likely prefer crinkled up grocery receipts and shoelaces.

*2.* Expect to lose sleep and wake up with said kitten staring awkwardly at you in the dark.

*3.* Post pictures on Cat Forum. Daily.

*4.* Don't feel bad if you roll over on the kitten in the middle of the night, they are re- inflatable. 

*5.* Avoid turning your back on kitty, they are notorious for clawing their way up to bat at your hair. Ask me how I know.

*6. *Take what everyone is suggesting about getting it used to brushing seriously. This is coming from someone who didn't, and who happens to have a temperamental long haired kitteh. 

*7.* Get another. :wink


----------



## Valerie (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for your advice everyone. I will post pictures of my new kitten as soon as I get her.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Layla0710 said:


> *1.* Buy lots of toys, but remember that kitty will most likely prefer crinkled up grocery receipts and shoelaces.
> 
> *2.* Expect to lose sleep and wake up with said kitten staring awkwardly at you in the dark.
> 
> ...


LOL I <3 your post!


----------

